# Where do I find 70 GTO parts?



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Wtf, I can't find ANY parts for them!!! Where do I get the nose and truck lid? Is there a certain place that has them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'm looking for some parts too. You can try the restoration places like Ames, Paddock, Performance Years, Ebay, etc and post up on the P.Y. forums. 

If you are a GTOAA member you can keep an eye on the Parts for Sale section in the back of "The Legend" magazine. You can post up parts wanted too, its free for GTOAA members.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place 

Search keyword, "Trunk Lid"


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The trunk lid is just a Lemans Piece. If you want the endura nose you are going to have to dig deep in your pockets, but they are available.


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Are the fiberglass endura nose's any good? Found one on ebay new for $300


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Fiberglass should be better, the old rubber would deform and never be straight. The glass will not take a hit like endura.


----------

